# hunting in waleska, ga



## wilson87511 (Aug 15, 2011)

I attend a university up near waleska, which is right outside of canton, and was wondering if there were any public/private areas around that I could hunt.


----------



## superman1275 (Aug 15, 2011)

pine log wma, mcgraw ford wma are probably the closest i know of


----------



## craig barnett (Aug 18, 2011)

dont waste your time on allatoona wma.


----------



## brandonsc (Aug 20, 2011)

craig barnett said:


> dont waste your time on allatoona wma.



i disagree my avartar came off of allatoona and i plan to hunt there hard when i come home this season but you got to get away from where everyone else hunts


----------

